# ARGH. How I HATE my Ipad. Why can't I play music.



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am trying to really push the evelope here and actually play music on my ipad. I bit the bullet and installed itunes on my pc (seems I had to). I have synced my ipad and pc and opened home sharing. On my ipad, when I hit the music app (on the bottom right of the screen) ALL the music from my pc is listed. I can select any artist or album I want. BUT . . . 

When I actually try to play a song, I touch the screen, it highlights the track, then does nothing. The track is no longer highlighted, no music plays, nothing.

I have looked at the ipad help and aside from repeatedly trying to get me to pay $30 a year for icloud (does everything on this POS end up in you paying more money!) I cannot understand what is going on. 

I am BEYOND frustrated with this ipad and have to restrain myself from whipping it into the wall.

TG


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

So you're using Home Sharing to stream tracks from iTunes on your PC to your iPad?

I've never used this on a PC but...make sure the Bonjour service is running on your PC. It's what actually gets used to do the sharing. You may need to reboot your PC. Also: consider turning off Windows firewall.

Good luck! iTunes is a dog on OS X but it's a giant piece of shit on Windows! (See: I don't love all things Apple!)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Also: Apple for help with all things Apple if restarting doesn't sort it out.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...man, can i relate to this!

i spent fifty years happily recording on reel-to-reel, then cassette, then discs and portastudios.

finally i took the plunge and switched to computer, and my workflow came to a dead stop. for months.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been recording on PCs since the mid 90s (when it took a LOT of work to get one stable and productive) but this freakin Apple is killing me! Why can't I simply put music file ON my ipad (it has a large hard drive that I paid extra for)? Why most I let the freakin ipad "handle" everything?

Seriously, I am considering jailbreaking this thing and making it actually useful/functional.

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

david henman said:


> ...man, can i relate to this!
> 
> i spent fifty years happily recording on reel-to-reel, then cassette, then discs and portastudios.
> 
> finally i took the plunge and switched to computer, and my workflow came to a dead stop. for months.


Hi dave...yeah it takes a bit to get the digital thing happening but....have you looked at the price of a 1/4" x 10" pancake of 457 lately?
Cheers, d./ How the wi-fi workin' now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> Why can't I simply put music file ON my ipad (it has a large hard drive that I paid extra for)? Why most I let the freakin ipad "handle" everything?


What are you trying to do? Import a backing track for GarageBand or something?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> What are you trying to do? Import a backing track for GarageBand or something?


trying trying to move mp3 files from my pc to my ipad!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> iaresee said:
> 
> 
> > What are you trying to do? Import a backing track for GarageBand or something?
> ...


I use home sharing to play music from my computer on my iPhone via WIFI.

I hook up my iPhone to my computer via USB to transfer music from my computer onto my handheld.

Both work flawlessly.

I am confused as to which of these you are trying to do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> trying trying to move mp3 files from my pc to my ipad!


Ah. Yea. Add them to iTunes. Connect iPad to iTunes via USB or WiFi. Select iPad in iTunes. Click on the Music tab and make sure "Manually manage music" is selected. Now pick all the tracks and playlists you want. And then sync.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Ah. Yea. Add them to iTunes. Connect iPad to iTunes via USB or WiFi. Select iPad in iTunes. Click on the Music tab and make sure "Manually manage music" is selected. Now pick all the tracks and playlists you want. And then sync.


I did all of that. The music files show up on my ipad but they won't play.

TG


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> I did all of that. The music files show up on my ipad but they won't play.
> 
> TG


But they'll play in iTunes? How were they encoded?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I use home sharing to play music from my computer on my iPhone via WIFI.
> 
> I hook up my iPhone to my computer via USB to transfer music from my computer onto my handheld.
> 
> ...





iaresee said:


> Ah. Yea. Add them to iTunes. Connect iPad to iTunes via USB or WiFi. Select iPad in iTunes. Click on the Music tab and make sure "Manually manage music" is selected. Now pick all the tracks and playlists you want. And then sync.




Soooooo are the songs then ON the iPad or are you screwed by the time you are out of wifi range of your house?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> But they'll play in iTunes? How were they encoded?


On my pc, they play fine with itunes and any other program. They are just mp3 files I have either ripped or downloaded.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> On my pc, they play fine with itunes and any other program. They are just mp3 files I have either ripped or downloaded.


What happens when you try to play it? No sound but progress bar moves? No progress bar motion? Music app crashes?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Hi dave...yeah it takes a bit to get the digital thing happening but....have you looked at the price of a 1/4" x 10" pancake of 457 lately?
> Cheers, d./ How the wi-fi workin' now?



...what is a 1/4" x 10" pancake of 457?

wi fi is working well, but i should probably upgrade to a better modem/router.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...what is a 1/4" x 10" pancake of 457?


Thanks David

I'm glad you asked this.....I was wondering the same thing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

david henman said:


> ...what is a 1/4" x 10" pancake of 457?


It's reel-to-reel tape. 457 is the gauge of the tape -- it's mil-spec thickness IIRC. 1/4" is the width. 10" is the diameter of the spool. A 7" spool with 1800' of tape on it will set you back about $60 -- that's if you can find it. 1/2" and up is even more: http://www.teletech.ca/Accessories.html#REEL


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, re-synced and got it to actually work. Now I am starting to suspect that with "home share" I can only listen to the music while in range of my router. Is this true? Are the songs not actually "on" my ipad?

Why can't I simply put songs on my ipad's hard drive? It shows up on control panel but I cannot cut and past file to the ipad like I can with every other external storage system I have used. ARGH!!!!

Thanks for the help and suggestions so far,
TG


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Soooooo are the songs then ON the iPad or are you screwed by the time you are out of wifi range of your house?





traynor_garnet said:


> Ok, re-synced and got it to actually work. Now I am starting to suspect that with "home share" I can only listen to the music while in range of my router. Is this true? Are the songs not actually "on" my ipad?
> 
> Why can't I simply put songs on my ipad's hard drive? It shows up on control panel but I cannot cut and past file to the ipad like I can with every other external storage system I have used. ARGH!!!!
> 
> ...


Was my wondering as well. Too bad you cannot crack it open, pluck out the hard drive, pop that into your computer, transfer the files, pop the drive back and bobs yer uncle.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Was my wondering as well. Too bad you cannot crack it open, pluck out the hard drive, pop that into your computer, transfer the files, pop the drive back and bobs yer uncle.


Or simply transfer via USB! The freakin thinks _is _connected to my PC via a USB port . . .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Ok, re-synced and got it to actually work. Now I am starting to suspect that with "home share" I can only listen to the music while in range of my router. Is this true? Are the songs not actually "on" my ipad?
> 
> Why can't I simply put songs on my ipad's hard drive? It shows up on control panel but I cannot cut and past file to the ipad like I can with every other external storage system I have used. ARGH!!!!
> 
> ...


That's correct. Home share is that exactly, it shares in your wifi area, so you can stream around the house.

And you certainly CAN drag and drop to the iPad. In iTunes, select what songs you want on there and then drag them over the iPad section of the left-hand toolbar and boom. You can also set which playlists or whatever you would like to sync under the "music" tab of the iPad, but if you're in manually manage like ircri suggested, then drag-and-drop will work fine. There are also several 3rd party apps that can allow drag and drop to your i-device. Getting media ONTO an Apple product is easy...getting media OFF of one is doggone hard.

I think you just need to familiarize yourself with the product and how it works. They're pretty easy once you get the hang of it. But basically, it all has to be done in iTunes (or a 3rd party app), NOT through Windows Explorer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> Now I am starting to suspect that with "home share" I can only listen to the music while in range of my router. Is this true? Are the songs not actually "on" my ipad?


Correct. They're streamed from iTunes on your Mac. You need to copy them to your iPad to take them on the road with you (or sign up for iTunes Match and stream them from their cloud services over 3G while travelling).



> Why can't I simply put songs on my ipad's hard drive? It shows up on control panel but I cannot cut and past file to the ipad like I can with every other external storage system I have used. ARGH!!!!


iTunes and the Music app on your iPad use a custom DB for all the meta-data that goes along with the songs. It's what keeps their interfaces fast, lets them scale up. If they just read the disk for files it'd be dog ass slow if your library had more than a few hundred files in it. Love it or hate it, it's the best way to keep things fast and scalable. The downside is that the Music app can't read media without a DB and the iTunes sync process is what updates and builds that DB on your iPad for you. So you need to go through iTunes.

Files sync'ed outside of iTunes don't update the database so their invisible to the Music app.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm confused by the problem.

I have five separate Apple devices (the maximum allowable on a single account) associated with my iTunes account.

All I do to sync whatever I want to any of them is plug them into the PC and customize what I want to load from the PC which has all of my music to that particular device.

I can listen to music on my iPad anytime I like. I don't use "home sharing". Maybe that's the problem.

I think when people change from PC to Apple, they're initially a bit flummoxed because things are simply not the same. I've found that I can do most of the same things but you have to mentally change gears a bit.

It's a bit like jumping from Guitar to mandolin. That tuning changes everything.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> trying trying to move mp3 files from my pc to my ipad!



Have you tried to sync it with the USB chord? I was running a PC when I got my iPad with no trouble at all.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How this thing isn't thrown through my wall I will never no. Itunes on my pc will simply not add any videos files I have! I can "add file/folder to library" all I will like but nothing will show up, I'm not given an option to of where the files will go, nothing. To top it off, even though I turned "home sharing" off (on my pc via itunes) the music on my ipad still plays . . .

Honestly, this might be THE most frustrating computer related thing I have ever done. Itunes keeps trying to take over, rename/located files, sync, usurp, etc.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have no idea what itunes is doing. What the fuck is "sync" really doing? How do I delete songs from my ipad? If I select my ipad in tunes, select a song, and hit the delete button on my keyboard, nothing happens!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

YOU need to video conference with a dude that's been there done that srsly >O trying to find your way out of a locked closet in the dark at night during a power outage in a rainstorm is so much easier when someone opens the door and hands you a flash-light before closing it and locking it again :C


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> YOU need to video conference with a dude that's been there done that srsly >O trying to find your way out of a locked closet in the dark at night during a power outage in a rainstorm is so much easier when someone opens the door and hands you a flash-light before closing it and locking it again :C


HA! Maybe . . . 

It's clear to me that itunes and the ipad want control of everything. They are not really designed for thing that were not purchased on the itunes store (you can, but it is a PITA).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> ....... If I select my ipad in tunes, select a song, and hit the delete button on my keyboard, nothing happens!


I am new to Macs and found the same "confusion" when deleting.

To test this, I just went to "Finder" a minute ago, highlighted a file I didn't want, right clicked and chose "Move to Trash" and the file was deleted...maybe this will help you ? I hope.

Cheers

Dave


----------

